# Fly Fishing for Amberjack



## blaminack (Oct 17, 2010)

Here is a video of a trip that I went on this past week. We landed several legal Amberjack and some Bonita/False Albacore.


----------



## Bloodjen (Sep 18, 2013)

blaminack said:


> Here is a video of a trip that I went on this past week. We landed several legal Amberjack and some Bonita/False Albacore.


That is absolutely sick. Man I wish we had it like that here.


----------



## Xplorin08 (Jan 18, 2011)

This makes me want to book a flight to Florida right now and get on the water. Amazing video - nice job!!


----------



## blaminack (Oct 17, 2010)

Xplorin08 said:


> This makes me want to book a flight to Florida right now and get on the water. Amazing video - nice job!!


Well, I know a guy... LOL


----------



## Indiancreek1 (Aug 17, 2012)

Great video. Thanks for posting


----------



## jmhall87 (Jan 21, 2013)

absolutely awesome


----------

